# WLC vs. Heidelberg - HELP!



## sastark (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone care to reconcile these two statements?



> *Wesminster Larger Catechism*
> Question 50: Wherein consisted Christ's humiliation after his death?
> 
> Answer: Christ's humiliation after his death consisted in his _being buried, and continuing in the state of the dead_, and under the power of death till the third day; which has been otherwise expressed in these words, _he descended into hell._



and



> *Heidelberg Catechism*
> Question 44. Why is there added, "he descended into hell"?
> 
> Answer: That in my greatest temptations, I may be assured, and wholly comfort myself in this, that my Lord Jesus Christ, by his inexpressible anguish, pains, terrors, and hellish agonies, in which he was plunged during all his sufferings, _but especially on the cross_, has delivered me from the anguish and torments of hell.



It seems to me that the WLC places the "descent into hell" after death, during the time that our Lord was dead, in the grave; whereas, the Heidelberg Catechism places "descended into hell" during that time that Christ was suffering the wrath of God on the cross. Is there some form of agreement between these two documents that I'm not seeing?


----------



## dannyhyde (May 14, 2008)

I think someone I know did that in last year's _The Confessional Presbyterian_ . . . and what do you know, it's available online here: The Confessional Presbyterian » In Defense of the Descendit by Daniel R. Hyde



sastark said:


> Does anyone care to reconcile these two statements?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sastark (May 14, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> I think someone I know did that in last year's _The Confessional Presbyterian_ . . . and what do you know, it's available online here: The Confessional Presbyterian » In Defense of the Descendit by Daniel R. Hyde



But has anything good ever come out of Oceanside? 


j/k. Thanks for the link!


----------



## dannyhyde (May 14, 2008)

sastark said:


> But has anything good ever come out of Oceanside?



Oceanside, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

